# (fyi) Posting by Myr on dA



## uncia2000 (Nov 6, 2006)

Just posted on dA, fyi.

=> http://dragonmyr.deviantart.com/

Not afraid to hide from any comments, regardless of who they're from or whether they relate to private/admin comments, in-context or out-of-context.

Comments about breach of trust and general immaturity in drama-whoring are another matter, of course, and please feel free to make what you wish of anything therein, as ever.

Regards,
David.


p.s. For obvious reasons I am *not* clipping relevant sections from the private admin fora. Should there be any need to do so, this will be discussed later, rather than be the unilateral decision of one admin.
Since we /all/ agreed not to leak information in such a manner, including Myr, and this follows on directly from other recent leaks and inflammatory comments on the mainsite and FA's IRC.

p2.s. Apologies for forgetting; should go without saying, but no harassment of any FA community members, please. Thanks, again, and sorry for any further drama...


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 7, 2006)

Dude, you're NOT sorry for "any further drama". Why did you post this, if not to stir up drama? All you're doing is adding visibility to things that were apparently not supposed to be public in the first place.

Was this supposed to be posted on your mod board or something?


----------



## Litre (Nov 7, 2006)

...hm!

:shock:


----------



## Exodite Dragon (Nov 7, 2006)

I knew it.  _I fucking knew it._


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Dude, you're NOT sorry for "any further drama". Why did you post this, if not to stir up drama?



Nope. It's for information because Myr's chosen to make that public and will be drama-whoring that around for all to see.
Better people know sooner rather than later, so it's perfectly clear it's nothing we're hiding from.

And yes, I am sorry 'bout a former admin who deliberately choses to try to make things worse, in order to cause and capitalise on such drama for their own benefit.


----------



## Litre (Nov 7, 2006)

It's going to cause drama anyways. I'm getting deja vu from a certain journal already. :I


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

Exodite Dragon said:
			
		

> I knew it.  _I fucking knew it._



I'm not sure what you knew, Exo', but if you wish to consider Myr to be a saint, you only have whatever information he provides you in order to "prove" that.

Or was it something else you "knew"?

Best wishes,
David.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> It's going to cause drama anyways. I'm getting deja vu from a certain journal already. :I



Yep. That's entirely Myr's call, of course.

Trustworthy admins are pretty hard to find, these days.


----------



## Litre (Nov 7, 2006)

This must be one of those elaborate twists in the climax of a book.

OSHI!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, that answers what admin has been leaking private information from the admin section for the last few months...


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Litre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its amazing how the people who say they're acting in the group's best interests are the ones who harm the group the most.

I spotted three kinds of bullshit in Myr's post, and before Dragoneer posted the poll, I didn't know anything about FA's admin structure or who they were at all.

This tells me something when I can smell a person's specific brand of bullshit when this is the first I've seen 'em.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Well, that answers what admin has been leaking private information from the admin section for the last few months...



And sadly, makes a bit of sense.

Need new admins? I have zero experiance, but I don't mind pissing off people by being an asshole, though I prefer other methods. Like blunt objects.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Well, that answers what admin has been leaking private information from the admin section for the last few months...



Not really. Just because Myr publicizes this particular leak doesn't mean that someone else still isn't leaking. Maybe different admins are leaking different pieces? To different people?

It's called scapegoating, and it's bad practice.

If it was "inevitable" that Myr was going to post here, why is it better to have it "sooner than later"? This is drama generation, trying to get everyone's mind off the recent cub decision (Wag the Dog, anyone?), and it's oh, _so_ easy to make public example of someone who has some sense of pride.

Keep slingin' the mud, it looks real pretty on you.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2006)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Need new admins? I have zero experiance, but I don't mind pissing off people by being an asshole, though I prefer other methods. Like blunt objects.


We do need new admins, but after this incident, until I can get some legal document that all admins must sign and copy, I won't be pulling new admins on. We've had issues with "trustworthy" people leaking information, as can be seen in Myr's thread.

He voluntarily left the FA admin team on, as he put it, "good erms" and then turns and posted private information in an attempt to discredit us?

I'll go right out and say it: I said ry single thing that is in Myr's logs. I was beyond stressed and on the brink of frustration over this recent drama that I was venting pretty hardcore. But, once I got it out of my system I was back in action.

We all have moments of weakness. If Myr chooses to mock mine and make it public in attempt to humiliate or discredit me, then so be it. I'm a human being, and never claimed perfection. I took the actions that I took for the betterment of the site and I stand behind it.

The site is going nowhere. The server is going nowhere. FA is going nowhere.

Myr can do whatever he chooses to do. We voted, we discussed, he did not get his way and left the admin staff... and chose to attempt to discredit us.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> If it was "inevitable" that Myr was going to post here, why is it better to have it "sooner than later"? This is drama generation, trying to get everyone's mind off the recent cub decision (Wag the Dog, anyone?)



Sorry; but you're really going off the deep-end with conspiracy theories, Hanazawa.

Nothing to do with that, and if you wish to accuse me of dishonesty that's entirely your call. Rest assured I'm being totally honest in this.

(If it hadn't been posted here "sooner rather than later", there would have been calls of cover-up and constant, grinding  rumor-mongering rather than a quick "get to the point", would there not? Myr wishes to drag out the drama by only posting a few tit-bits at a time. And I personally have nothing to hide, in all this...).


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 7, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Sorry; but you're really going off the deep-end with conspiracy theories, Hanazawa.



Yeah, that much was a bit of a knee-jerk.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> (If it hadn't been posted here "sooner rather than later", there would have been calls of cover-up and constant, grinding  rumor-mongering rather than a quick "get to the point", would there not? Myr wishes to drag out the drama by only posting a few tit-bits at a time. And I personally have nothing to hide, in all this...).



I don't know. It surprised (or at least came as some form of news) to the people I discussed this with that Myr was even ON deviantart, let alone that he'd be posting FA drama crap over there. As I said the first time, all this post did was add visibility to it, where you might have done much, much better to sort this out privately with Myr. So maybe he slighted some of you by making public that information; it doesn't justify the "nyah nyah look what Myr did" response. Because honestly, that's all I'm seeing here.

But you know? Sometimes "constant, grinding rumor-mongering" should just be let go. If someone really gives two shits they can ask you personally and you can say "there are rumors that... are untrue" without ever, EVER stating the source of the rumors.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 7, 2006)

first off let me just say that i support you guys regardless of all the drama this has caused. you guys have done all you could in regards to the matter and Myr needs to respect that. i doubt he will after reading what was in that link but still... the fact is that you guys went through alot of BS and came up with the best solution available to you. if he has a problem with it then thas um his problem... anyway i digress.



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well yah know i wouldn't mind helping you guys in the future if you ever needed it. not say an admin, i aint got the the qualifications for it. however it seems to me there is a "shortage" to say the least of mods here. sorry damaratus, i know i said i wouldn't bring it up and that i would just wait and see as time went on but i must atleast bring it out in the open for once. if only just this once. don't hate me. 

oh and BTW a final happy birthday to you my friend.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say of all the times I've kept silent privy information, but that would kind of defeat my point. 

I understand what you mean by legal agreements, and you may wish to look up the standard Non-Disclosure Agreements that places have. I don't know legal stuff that well, but... *shrug*

But I know that aside from one incident in a game that I played FOR the politics, I don't recall doing anything of THAT sort.

That's stabbing your former coworkers in the back. And that just plain sucks.

Meanwhile, I'll take a look at hte legal stuff you've got, but you're down to... what, four, five admins now? You're going to need some help, and soon.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

_(02c thoughout, ymmv)_



			
				Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Yeah, that much was a bit of a knee-jerk.



Thanks.



			
				Hanazawa said:
			
		

> ...all this post did was add visibility to it, where you might have done much, much better to sort this out privately with Myr.



Myr is not interested in talking: all he was interested in was posting snippets of private admin matters and his own ego all over FA's mainsite and IRC, prior to this. He doesn't get "his way" all the time, so he wishes to pull the whole house down instead.
Regardless of how many community members he hurt.

aside: As is well known, he didn't vote "against" in the "mature cub" vote, so why does he claim otherwise?
Or why post a blatant lie on his dA journal such as "That's right folks; I hit the warning bell months ahead of everyone else", when the _very next_ post in the admin discussion thread he links to, to "prove" that, is actually mine pointing to an earlier discussion?



			
				Hanazawa said:
			
		

> But you know? Sometimes "constant, grinding rumor-mongering" should just be let go. If someone really gives two shits they can ask you personally and you can say "there are rumors that... are untrue" without ever, EVER stating the source of the rumors.



Knowing Myr, he won't let go.
I'm afraid we haven't heard the last from him and he'll happy crush you under that house when it falls down, if he doesn't get his way.
(Hence my "sorry for any further drama..." at the top of the thread).

Just my 02c: feel free to ask him to confirm, personally.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2006)

And I have no problem with making all the FA discussion in admin sections public to prove our point in where we stood now and always have stood.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 7, 2006)

I still think that this thread shouldn't have been posted in the first place, but having already stated my reasons, I won't argue them any further.

_Be judged according to what you've done 
  Live this life the next is a better one 
  Eat the fruit from the tree of life 
  'Cause if you live by the sword... you'll die by the knife

Treat life as a learning process 
  I said turn right so you took a sharp left 
  Wake up and we'll all sleep peacefully 
  The sun shines but it still seems bleak to me_


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> And I have no problem with making all the FA discussion in admin sections public to prove our point in where we stood now and always have stood.



And I have no problem ever asking you to.

But I won't initiate such a request. Ever.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 7, 2006)

I kinda agree with Hanazawa here.

The post on DA might have been inappropriate, but pointing to it from here wasn't any better.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> If it hadn't been posted here "sooner rather than later", there would have been calls of cover-up and constant, grinding  rumor-mongering rather than a quick "get to the point", would there not?



Maybe, maybe not. There might have been some drama from the few people overlapping here and there. Now there's likely going to be rumors and such from people here on thi side that never would have seen his post otherwise.

This is really the ONLY consistent problem I've seen from you guys as a staff: You guys need to NOT listen to ALL the bad words flung at you. Rumors, complaints, accusations, defamations, etc, etc, this shit is ALWAYS going to be flung at you. It is awesome that you guys hear valid complaints and strive to improve the site for people, but there IS a point where the naysayers just need to be ignored.

If someone stirs up BS unfounded drama, ignore it. Dismiss it as unfounded when it comes up, but don't START drama just to point out that it's unfounded drama.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Myr wishes to drag out the drama by only posting a few tit-bits at a time. And I personally have nothing to hide, in all this...



Conjecture.

Myr doesn't like you.

You don't like him.

He makes a public spectacle that makes you look bad.

You make a public spectacle of his public spectacle to try and turn the bad appearance back on him.

Can't we all just get along? ;_;


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> I still think that this thread shouldn't have been posted in the first place, but having already stated my reasons, I won't argue them any further.
> 
> _Be judged according to what you've done
> Live this life the next is a better one
> ...



Do not judge, lest ye be judged has no affect upon me, as I care not if I am judged.

Your opinions on your own. I shant tell you otherwise. In one way, I agree with you. But another way has won the internal debate. 

But I shall respect your choice. Reality is, we wouldn't get anywhere if we weren't honest with others about what we thought of what each other is doing.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

It was a difficult call to make, either way, but I took that decision.

Nice verse, Hanazawa.
"Always learning"...

G'night,
David.


_(And just to clarify; Myr has been totally free to post anything he wishes in reply to this, but he chooses to lurk. He is not banned, yet)._


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Can't we all just get along ;_;



NO! STFU AND RETURN TO YOUR HOLE YOU FURRY PERVERT!


...that was said in complete satire. I like you, Wolfblade - that was just for random stupid 'Heh'.

Sadly, I don't ever really think we cna ALL get along. Too many people, myself included, are assholes. But enough of us can.

And will. 

Teh drama will pass.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> And I have no problem with making all the FA discussion in admin sections public to prove our point in where we stood now and always have stood.



You really shouldn't. If someone accuses you of lying and you're not, just say they're wrong. People will ALWAYS accuse you of stuff. If the accusations are false, then scoff at them and ignore them.

You don't need to prove anything to anyone. People are going to do and think whatever they want to. Bending this way and that whenever something like this stirs up bad talk just shows people they can make you squirm.

You have nothing to prove.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He may offer. But I will never ask.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 7, 2006)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Wolfblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, yeah we'll never ALL get along. But I like to think that everyone who WANTS to get along would be able to manage it.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Well, yeah we'll never ALL get along. But I like to think that everyone who WANTS to get along would be able to manage it.



One of my favorite quotes is...

"Democracy is the process of many people with different ideas of how to proceede come together, say their say, listen to others, hash out their differences, and arrive at a conclusion that satifies nobody."

But the secret is that while the compromise satisfies nobody, everyone would rather compromise than the alternative. That's how a Western society works these days.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> If someone stirs up BS unfounded drama, ignore it. Dismiss it as unfounded when it comes up, but don't START drama just to point out that it's unfounded drama.



I know the parameters here, 'blade, but you'd have to trust me on that.



			
				Wolfblade said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not so...
http://dragonmyr.deviantart.com/journal/10641590/
"I have no problems posting this information plus any other logs"

Besides, I have seen the private threats. And yes, it's true that if those aren't carried out then it does appear as though any drama _in that regard_ was unfounded. I can live with that.



			
				Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Myr doesn't like you.
> 
> You don't like him.
> 
> He makes a public spectacle that makes you look bad.



It's not a personal matter. Myr thinks I don't like him, yeah, he's said that before. Heck, you don't think I like you... 
Besides, if you read what he posted, what there makes me personally look bad? Like I said, nothing to hide, here.



			
				Wolfblade said:
			
		

> You make a public spectacle of his public spectacle to try and turn the bad appearance back on him.
> 
> Can't we all just get along? ;_;



Sounds cool. But since Myr is the one who has totally broken the trust that's been placed in him, I'd love to hear from him first.
No problems just getting along and clearing this mess up so that the whole community can get back to enjoying art work, not suffering drama.


----------



## nrr (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Conjecture.


*The Theorem of Potential STFU.*  Let _S_ be a set of disgruntled forum users with anger affinity 0 <= _a_ <= 1.  For all _u_ sub _n_ in _S_, we can say that the tendency for any _u_ sub _n_ to antagonize another random _u_ is _a_.

*The Theorem of Absolute STFU.*  Let _S_ be a set of disgruntled forum users with anger affinity |_a_(_x_)| <= 1.  If we take the limit of _a(x)_ for any particular _u_ sub _n_ as _x_ approaches infinity, and the limit converges to 0, we can say that, according to the _n_-th term sequence test for convergence, for that _u_ that the user represented is absolutely angry.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

The problem is, an injury has been combined with an insult.

Myr said when he left that he would be all cool.

Now Myr is breaking trust placed in him, which is not all cool. The insult is what he broke the trust with, the injury is that he broke the trust.

But... I dunno. This might not be the best of responses. But I wouldn't mind hearing Myr reply here to accusations against him.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

@Wolfblade: There y'go: Link posted on http://dragonmyr.deviantart.com/journal/10641590/ for Myr to hop over here to get this sorted and moved on to more constructive matters.

(Myr; if you'd rather send a PM, feel free).


=
_*settles down for a quick sleep, in a few minutes time*_


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> @Wolfblade: There y'go: Link posted on http://dragonmyr.deviantart.com/journal/10641590/ for Myr to hop over here to get this sorted and moved on to more constructive matters.
> 
> (Myr; if you'd rather send a PM, feel free).
> 
> ...



Good NIGHT, Uncia.

Go to sleep.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 7, 2006)

I dunno while this is a flag waving thing I'm not sure how I feel about. The fact is, it was on DA someone was going to see it anyways. It's public now.

However, I don't you should be blaming him solely on admin leaks. Nothing is private on the internet. FA is not really run like other sites, so there is going to be some leaks anyways. People talk, IMs are easy to get so meh. You can add an NDA if you're going to do this legally but oh well.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I dunno while this is a flag waving thing I'm not sure how I feel about. The fact is, it was on DA someone was going to see it anyways. It's public now.
> 
> However, I don't you should be blaming him solely on admin leaks. Nothing is private on the internet. FA is no way run like other sites, so there is going to be some leaks anyways. People talk, IMs are easy to get so meh. You can add an NDA if you're going to do this legally but oh well.



They plan to, for new admins, I think. At least, that's the impression I got.

Meanwhile...


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 7, 2006)

> I resigned because of the immaturity of the FA admin team _and their lack of ability to solve problems without inciting drama and polarizing people._





> Dragoneer continued to waffle over the entire subject the whole time, as usual,_ rather than taking th lead and doing something about it._



I personally agree with these statements at a point. Most of these drama need not of happened. 
You guys are the Admins. You control the site. You control what goes on it. And you control _every. single. choice._
The Cub porn thing would of produced drama either way but if the admins took the lead and put their foot down, it would of been lessend because your word is law around here. We would of bitched and whined but we would of calmed down. It's you like gave a little kid a burning match.
It's not a Democracy here, you just give the illusion of it to keep us happy and to stop us for stabbing each other in the back like we've been doing. You can't please everyone and it seems one of the everyone was an Admin.
But all in all. The Cub stuff had nothing to do with me. I only ever came across one pic (and if it wasn't tagged, I wouldn't of guessed it was cub), it all seemed like a jumble of blowing things out of proportion and lack of guts from the crew running the joint.
It looks like we'll need something bigger than a mop and bucket to clean up this mess.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> > I resigned because of the immaturity of the FA admin team _and their lack of ability to solve problems without inciting drama and polarizing people._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mistakes were made. Accusations of mistakes don't really help after the problem is over. Which it is, we're just dealing with the dust.

I don't think anyone thinks that the admins had it all right the entire time, much less them. But knowing what I know of the situation, I certainly would have made most of the same decisions.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I personally agree with these statements at a point. Most of these drama need not of happened. You guys are the Admins. You control the site. You control what goes on it. And you control _every. single. choice._


Correct. And I put forward every single discussion regarding change to FA to the admins and weigh the pros and cons. We never, as a group, were able to come up with a single solution to the cub art. There are about half a dozen discussion threads on it, each one ending in a draw...

I dislike playing "I'm in charge, we're doing this no questions asked". I had brought back this discussion after discussing it with Likeshine, hearing her views on it, and decided it was time to come up with something solid as we finish up the TOS. Things broke out before then.

Like this entire issue, we were as divided on what to do as the rest of the site.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And then, as I heard from you a few days ago, things got taken out of your hands anyhow via a bad game of telephone via IM.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 7, 2006)

Perhaps it'll be a lesson, then, for the future; I can fully appreciate your distaste for the "I'm in charge, we're doing this no questions asked" mentality, but sometimes, _sometimes_ you have to go there.

Thanks for handling the not a trace problem, BTW.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 7, 2006)

From what I've seen most of the shit-stirred when the 'choice' was given to the community (us). The 'big name' artists and the normal 'Joe/Jane Average' would of left even it was chosen by the Admins from the start.
You could say all the drama that happened would of still happened but the difference is the Admins took charge.
Mistakes are fine as long as they are fixed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 7, 2006)

I wonder what would have happened if you didn't say anything about the TOS changing on Cub art, and just had changed it quietly. Considering both sides up in arms about the issue didn't really Read or Care about the TOS anyways, then what


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Perhaps it'll be a lesson, then, for the future; I can fully appreciate your distaste for the "I'm in charge, we're doing this no questions asked" mentality, but sometimes, _sometimes_ you have to go there.


And sometimes I do go there.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I wonder what would have happened if you didn't say anything about the TOS changing on Cub art, and just had changed it quietly. Considering both sides up in arms about the issue didn't really Read or Care about the TOS anyways, then what



It probably would have been the best decision.... but I don't know the entire details of everything that the Admins knew about the situation via IM.

What I do know is someone misinterpreted the ToS and spread it around via IM, and people started getting upset and leaving FA, and word got back to the Admins. *shrug*


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 7, 2006)

...This thread made me lose my appetite, which is quite a feat--particularly when I've just eaten.

</offtopic>


----------



## yak (Nov 7, 2006)

from my point of view, Myr just hit a new low. the totally absolute level of low. from a moral point of view. 
that is all i will say.


----------



## verias (Nov 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being a mod for another site I could offer up the following advice. Put together an NDA for all mods to read and sign. This is a legally binding document, which, when breached can be held up in a court of law for damages and slander.

If you'd like I can dig up a copy of the NDA I signed for reference for you.

Verias


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

verias said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That might be a good thing. The only NDA i've got is one with a game company. I was a beta tester ^^


----------



## Caliwayz (Nov 7, 2006)

*He took the journal down, so:*

*------------------------------------------* 

Okay I took it down since some people were offended, even though my real intention was to show the original unaltered journal just to prove its existence

I'm cool now right? No? 

8)


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Irony.

It's kinda like iron.


----------



## Visimar (Nov 7, 2006)

Was it REALLY necessary to reproduce the journal here, Caliwayz? =/


----------



## Caliwayz (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, more over-dramatizing dramatization drama inducing drama, dramaness

At least there's proof now


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought someone was leaking stuff since I saw someone make a LJ post referring to the admin vote on the cub issue and saying that it was 9 to 1 against, but how would they have known unless it was leaked?

I remember Myr sent me a PM a while ago in the Arcturus dispute telling me about how he wanted to involve the FBI, voicing frustration about the issue, and also that I should PM Dragoneer & Alkora to push my views. I did, but I regret the whole matter now and it is over etc.

I said to him in a reply that he should choose his battles and not fight anything he couldn't win & to stay on that he might make some difference on staff, but we can see how that has all ended now.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 7, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> I know the parameters here, 'blade, but you'd have to trust me on that.



Come on, dude, you know how far "you'll just have to trust us, we know better" flies with anybody. 

Especially when you're the one who opened this topic for discussion here.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Wolfblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again though dude, that's "well, stuff happened that none of you saw, but you'll just have to trust me on that."

That's the sort of thing you either don't mention at all, or you provide proof.

Given that providing proof would be posting "private" stuff publicly, like Myr did, it kinda removes that as an option for you given your opening complaint here.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Wolfblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I JUST sent you a pm earlier trying to clear the air and make sure you knew that even if I've disagreed with stuff you've said or done, it doesn't mean I dislike you. I guess I should have been clearer that I don't think you dislike me either.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Wolfblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt very greatly he's the only one who has broken any trust recently. In all this drama, I think it would be some kinda freakish miracle that NOBODY else has done any trust-smooshing :

And we just seem to be short on those sorts of miracles lately.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I am the miracle.

....gods I'm so full of myself that I shouldn't ever have to go hungry again...


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 7, 2006)

Caliwayz said:
			
		

> *He took the journal down, so:*
> *
> keeping drama alive when someone obviously regretted bringing it up*



THIS was just inappropriate.

"OMG the guy that started drama realised it was wrong and tried to undo it! Better make sure to keep the fire burning!"


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Caliwayz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irony. It's kinda like iron.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok, so Myr realises he made a booboo and apologised.

Can anyone explain to us what pissed him off to begin with? He was saying this was all because he had something on FA get deleted without warning and then "the staff" was slandering him and saying he was "bashing FA."

Did any of you guys delete something of his and accuse him of FA bashing? :


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Ok, so Myr realises he made a booboo and apologised.
> 
> Can anyone explain to us what pissed him off to begin with? He was saying this was all because he had something on FA get deleted without warning and then "the staff" was slandering him and saying he was "bashing FA."
> 
> Did any of you guys delete something of his and accuse him of FA bashing? :



I havn't seen anything supporting that, but I havn't seen the vast majority of what there is to see.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 7, 2006)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Wolfblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, well, as long as "you'll just have to trust me" is okay to use, I guess I might as well use it too. ;D


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll go with 'You'll just have to trust me for now, but soon you'll also know what I know.'

I'm a cat. Sticking my nose where I ought not is part of my nature.

But the journal entry has been deleted from there by request.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 7, 2006)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Wolfblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I guess Uncia wanted Myr to come over here and clear things up, so he made a comment to Myr's journal over there. Myr apparently still doesn't want to make more drama over here, but he did respond to Uncia directly to clarify a bit as to what set him off to begin with. :


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Well, I guess Uncia wanted Myr to come over here and clear things up, so he made a comment to Myr's journal over there. Myr apparently still doesn't want to make more drama over here, but he did respond to Uncia directly to clarify a bit as to what set him off to begin with. :



And until one of those two says differently, I'll be considering this as 'Settled Until Further Notice'.

Perhapsa thread lock and desticky would be in order.


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 7, 2006)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Wolfblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I hadn't noticed this was actually stickied XD

Locking the thread though would, of course, just lead to more rumor-mongering and cries of silencing dissent. :3

Personally, I'm still curious about Myr's accusation. If it's true, that's a problem. Though yeah, it is a little hard to believe that an admin would simply arbitrarily remove an alumni's journal and alumni status without warning or reason. I'm sure Uncia would be glad to clarify as to why he did that whenever he comes back, but until then I guess this matter's on hold. ^_^


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree.

Muffin?


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 7, 2006)

OH CONSPIRACY THEORY!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Though yeah, it is a little hard to believe that an admin would simply arbitrarily remove an alumni's journal and alumni status without warning or reason. I'm sure Uncia would be glad to clarify as to why he did that whenever he comes back, but until then I guess this matter's on hold. ^_^


I removed the alumni status after we discovered Myr was freely giving out logs of the entire situation and re-posting information from the administrative discussion channels. It was, at that point, that any trust and respect that I had for Myr was null and void, and I felt our friendship had been trashed by his deceit. I'm fine with people disagreeing with the events of recent, but to turn around and hurt both FA and the team like this by causing yet MORE drama.

Myr was originally made an Admin here because he felt passionate about making a change for the better. I'm not going to say any good nor ill of him in regards to actions while he was on the team, but to leave on good terms and then turn around and stab us in the back like this...

Both professionally and personally, to say I'm hurt would be kind of an understatement.

But people can go read the logs that Myr leaked, which are being reposted everywhere to be mocked at, and see that we stuck to our guns, and I'm proud of those left on the team. We treated the issue as best as we could, and we did what we felt was the best course of action for the site.

I and the admins voted, and did the best we could.

To say I'm stressed, flustered and worn down by this entire ordeal would be a great understatement right now. It's 6:42AM, I still can not sleep right... and I'm supposed to go to work running on empty. Every muscle in my body hurts right now. I've said all I have to say on this subject.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Locking the thread though would, of course, just lead to more rumor-mongering and cries of silencing dissent. :3



As ever, of course...

For now, this thread is still open and Myr is still not banned.



			
				Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Personally, I'm still curious about Myr's accusation. If it's true, that's a
> problem. Though yeah, it is a little hard to believe that an admin would simply arbitrarily remove an alumni's journal and alumni status without warning or reason. I'm sure Uncia would be glad to clarify as to why he did that whenever he comes back, but until then I guess this matter's on hold. ^_^



Reply posted on Myr's dA, anyhow.

Hopefully this can be rolled-up and any clarifications made without further trauma or threats (in public, or behind the scenes) to the community.

d.


----------



## yak (Nov 7, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Again though dude, that's "well, stuff happened that none of you saw, but you'll just have to trust me on that."


You don't have to trust him, and you don't have to trust me. I'm just putting in a word for Uncia.

I wish i could ban myself from this thread.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 7, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Wolfblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are supposed ot be asleep. Bad kitty.

But.... I think this ought to be closed, and Myr respond in private. Let's END this. I've got some gauze and medical tape, let's bandage this wound so it can start healing.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, I said 90 minutes sleep and ended up with nearly 3 hours, thus missing work. Oh well...

I'm kinda caught, because I didn't really wish to stomp the thread without giving Myr an opportunity to reply or the others a chance to voice their thoughts or request clarifications, but you're probably right... more than enough already, in the past few days.
Myr has changed his dA journal and I've posted over there.

Threadlocked for now, anyhow... If anyone else wishes to PM me, please feel free and I'll try to response where possible.

*@Myr: if you wish to do so, please just drop any of us a note, and we'll re-open this for you to reply.*


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 7, 2006)

Last update, I guess, having seen the reply on Myr's dA journal.

Guess that just leaves a quick apology note (might as well be from myself) to Myr re. not dropping a note regarding deletion of those few FA journal comments he'd made, since we could not edit out the private admin-related content in those.

And, as he wrote, no more drama on this.


----------

